# اسباب اعطال الثلاجات المنزلية



## يوسف الشاطر (11 يناير 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​_الحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، اما بعد :_
_اللهم انصر المجاهدين في كل بقاع الارض_
_اللهم احمي المسجد الاقصى _
_اللهم فك حصار اهلنا في غزة_
_اسباب اعطال الثلاجات المنزلية كثيرة ومنها_
_1- كهربائية_
_عطل اي جزء كهربائي مثل الضاغط او التايمر او الهيتر او الديفرست او الثيرموستات او المروحة__._
_2- ميكانيكي_
_عطل الضاغط او تنفيس الدورة او تسكير _
_3- ظروف غير عادية_
_تسكير مجرى التصريف او مجرى الهواء _​_وشكرا والى لقاء اخر_​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 يناير 2010)

طيب خليك شاطر واشرح لاخوانك الاعطال تتحدد ازاى وطريقة الاصلاح
وعموما مشكور على المشاركه 
وانا معاك لو احتجت اى مساعده 
محمد بسيونى


----------



## المهندس الدهبلي (3 مارس 2010)

هذا مش كافي نريد المزيد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 مارس 2010)

لو كانت درجة حرارة الغرفة تقترب من درجة حرارة التكثيف ولا يوجد تبريد كافي
في داخل الثلاجة يصنف الخلل هذا تحت اي نوع

لو بامكانك اخي تدعم كلامك بالصور يكون افضل


----------



## salim hassi (4 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
مشكووووووور على الموضوع ومشكورينكل الاخوة المتدخلين
بارك الله فيكم افيدونا بالجديد انشاء الله
:32:
*​


----------



## نهى عبد ه (24 يونيو 2011)

لو الفريزر فى الثلاجه بينزل مياه ايه السبب


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (24 يونيو 2011)

_الاخت نهى يوجدمصرف او لي لتصريف المياه بيكون فيه اوساخ يجب تسليك المجرى 2في بعض انواع الثلاجات يوجد اسفل الثلاجه درج اما ان يكون اسفل باب الثلاجه مباشره او من الخلف فوق الكمبرسر قومي بي اخراج الدرج وافرغيه من المياه ونظفيه جيدا ثم رجعيه مكانه_​


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين لكل مداخلات الاخوة في الموضوع


----------



## m_mahmoud (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم اخ محمد


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssss alot


----------

